# Tips for university interview [counselling]



## Clair De Lune (Mar 5, 2012)

My interview is Thursday. I am extremely nervous, more so now that I have bust my foot up because it means I can't go out to buy myself a new smart outfit (I don't even know if I will be able to wear a shoe ffs. I can't today) also travelling will be difficult and I will be limping in to the interview. But all that is by the by.

I have briefly gone over it with friends who asked me awkward questions and gave me feedback on my answers. Now I seek your wisdom urban folk, with a dash of ridicule I'm sure 

I want to be open and honest and to portray my passion and enthusiasm, I want this so much and don't want to blow it through nerves. Any help much appreciated


----------



## Santino (Mar 5, 2012)

Don't describe anyone as the sort of person who 'does your head in'.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 5, 2012)

1. Don't mention santino, got it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 5, 2012)

mention that you have worked extensively with drugs and alcohol


----------



## Santino (Mar 5, 2012)

Tell them that you think most problems can be solved by accepting the love of Jesus.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 5, 2012)

Don't say 'cunt.'


----------



## heinous seamus (Mar 5, 2012)

Tell the interviewer to smile cos it 'might never happen'.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 5, 2012)

FFS 

Oh well, was worth a try.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 5, 2012)

Are you being interviewed to be a counsellor or to study counselling?


----------



## Edie (Mar 5, 2012)

> I want this so much


Tell us why. Then you can tell them


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 5, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Are you being interviewed to be a counsellor or to study counselling?


Erm studying...reading fail first time from me. The interviewers will be made up of the teaching staff who will all be trained counsellors. But I am applying for a foundation degree.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 5, 2012)

if they ask about a gap on your cv, tell them to shut up and to pull themselves together.


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 5, 2012)

Tell you're a firm believer that most 'problems' just need the person to pull themself together and stop wallowing!


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 5, 2012)

Clair De Lune said:


> Erm most likely both. The interviewers will be made up of the teaching staff who will all be trained counsellors. But I am applying for a foundation degree.


 

Then you are a customer and they will try to woo you for the student loan money. It's the rule, always be nice to the students till the student loan money comes in then fuck em, sink or swim


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 5, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Then you are a customer and they will try to woo you for the student loan money. It's the rule, always be nice to the students till the student loan money comes in then fuck em, sink or swim


The problem is that they have had 100's of applicants and there are only around 20 places available on the course, so it is very competitive. I am not feeling confident right now.


----------



## Edie (Mar 5, 2012)

Clair De Lune said:


> The problem is that they have had 100's of applicants and there are only around 20 places available on the course, so it is very competitive. I am not feeling confident right now.


Well remember this: you are probably gonna be better than almost all of em. You're older than an 18 year old student, so you have more life experience, you've seen heard listened to a LOT of folk. You _obviously_ have empathy for other people. You are able to think rationally and have some objectivity. You know that communication is mostly about listening, watching someone closely and some talking. You understand that confidentiality is the most important thing. You've demonstrated your keenness by finding out as much about the course as possible, funding options and why you want to do it, the longer term career.

Just be calm. Be sure in yourself. That way you'll be articulate. And if the words don't come, take a breath and have a think. Better to think then speak sense, then talk bollocks 

Every confidence in you


----------



## Maggot (Mar 5, 2012)

What sort of counselling is it?

One tip is to aim to arrive at the interview early, in case there are any problems getting there. Then go for a cup of coffee nearby.

Do some research about the university and the course.

Practice answering the standard interview questions.

Good luck!


----------



## Greebo (Mar 5, 2012)

What Edie said.  You will be fine.  Better than fine.

IMHO the interviewers won't really care about you limping, or how smartly dressed you are (as long as you're clean and look like you made a bit of an effort).  They want to assess your mind and your commitment to complete the course.

Good luck, not that you'll need it.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 5, 2012)

Edie said:


> Well remember this: you are probably gonna be better than almost all of em. You're older than an 18 year old student, so you have more life experience, you've seen heard listened to a LOT of folk. You _obviously_ have empathy for other people. You are able to think rationally and have some objectivity. You know that communication is mostly about listening, watching someone closely and some talking. You understand that confidentiality is the most important thing. You've demonstrated your keenness by finding out as much about the course as possible, funding options and why you want to do it, the longer term career.
> 
> Just be calm. Be sure in yourself. That way you'll be articulate. And if the words don't come, take a breath and have a think. Better to think then speak sense, then talk bollocks
> 
> Every confidence in you


Thanks edie and welcome back mate  I am definitely prone to talking bollocks when nervous so that is good advice 

I am going to prepare some questions to ask them too.


----------



## Chemical needs (Mar 5, 2012)

If they ask you what your weaknesses are don't begin your answer with "My weaknesses are ....", begin with "I recognize that the areas which I need to work on are..."

That's what I was told to do anyway.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2012)

cool! reckon you'd be good at it and they'll probably be able to spot that
Edie has nailed it tbf!

only thing i can add that does take the pressure off for me (and make you seem more confident and calm) is that you are also interviewing them to see if they are god enough for you.

pob lwc


----------



## ymu (Mar 5, 2012)

Look up your interviewers online. Make sure you know what their special areas of interest are. But don't make it too obvious, like.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 5, 2012)

good luck anyway. and don't follow my advice. you'll be great


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 5, 2012)

wear something you feel yourself in. yunno, if you're struggling between the starched white shirt and the other one, pick the comfy one. have faith in yourself: get it straight in your head *why* you would be so good at it, and *what* personal qualities/experience you can bring to them. i reckon they'll see through any nerves fwiw, and i reckon you'd make a great counsellor 

do you talk to the kids about this kind of stuff at all? i love getting their perspective on stuff, helps me massively xxx


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 5, 2012)

Aww, just to wish you good luck again mate. Far better advice from others on this thread then I can give you, but you've aced collage after no education for many years and I'm sure you'll wow them


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 5, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 5, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> do you talk to the kids about this kind of stuff at all? i love getting their perspective on stuff, helps me massively xxx


 

my daughters comment was 'maybe they will feel sorry for you cos you have a bad foot'  paha. She did say something sweet though 'I don't know all the things you do in college, but the things I see you do, you are always good at them' bless her.


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 5, 2012)

Basically what Edie has said.  Also, it's good to mention that you understand the importance of reflective practice and the need to assess how your behaviour in a given situation may have affected the outcome, and what you'd do differently next time etc etc


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 6, 2012)

I agree with Edie.
Remember that your life experience is valuable and as a mature student is a big asset, if I were you I would combine that some phrases or sentences you can drop in which demonstrate specific areas you want to study to show you are aware of teh knowledge you have yet to acquire (ie transference, CBT versus other methods etc).
Don't be too nervous, yes you want it and these people are the gatekeepers but they are just people, they are not really any more important than you are. If you get nervous just imagine boning them all in the face.
Don't be afraid to pause rather than bumbling through sentences, consider your answers, it's not a quiz and they might appreciate a reflective approach. Don't be afraid to say that you don't know something, I doubt you are expected to know everything and responding with honesty, intelligence and curiosity will demonstrate your aptitude and your suitability to study at this level.


----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 7, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I agree with Edie.
> Remember that your life experience is valuable and as a mature student is a big asset, if I were you I would combine that some phrases or sentences you can drop in which demonstrate specific areas you want to study to show you are aware of teh knowledge you have yet to acquire (ie transference, CBT versus other methods etc).
> 
> Don't be too nervous, yes you want it and these people are the gatekeepers but they are just people, they are not really any more important than you are. *If you get nervous just imagine boning them all in the face.* Don't be afraid to pause rather than bumbling through sentences, consider your answers, it's not a quiz and they might appreciate a reflective approach. Don't be afraid to say that you don't know something, I doubt you are expected to know everything and responding with honesty, intelligence and curiosity will demonstrate your aptitude and your suitability to study at this level.


 
I like this one (or imagine them all sitting on the toilet, that's another one)  Good advice here definitely (and from the others who've replied). Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 7, 2012)

One tip I use is to not be worried about thinking of your answers, and the thing to do when you do, is look up and to the right or left, rather than at your feet. it shows you are in some control of the process of thinking rather than getting tied up in your feelings. not sure where i read this, something to do with body language and signals we give off.

Another little confidence tip is to move the chair you are going to sit in slightly before you sit on it ( although I have heard of interviews where the chair is facing at right angles to the panel as a test of how interviewees will react!!!). This is about demonstrating your confidence as you start the interview, taking control of your space and asserting your self.

Wear something you won't get hot in.... no good sitting there having a hot flush!!!

Shake hands when you go in, introduce yourself, shake hands at the end, thank them, common courtesy stuff but you'd be surprised how many people don't.

And on top of all this remember you can do it, have faith in yourself, try to relax before you go in, the little tips like this are just psychological things that you can do to help you feel more confident within the process.

and don't do this


----------



## Voley (Mar 7, 2012)

Good luck, Clair.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 7, 2012)

Just bought myself a god damn suit!  Going to dye my hair too as it looks a mess right now....going very conservative 
If nothing else I will be well turned out tomorrow 
Still very nervous but just going to do my best. I will take deep breaths and really just be sincere. I really wish I got to find out tomorrow how I have done.....gotta wait till bloody June or July which will be like torture.
Thanks for the advice folks  xx


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 7, 2012)

Clair De Lune said:


> Just bought myself a god damn suit!  Going to dye my hair too as it looks a mess right now....going very conservative
> If nothing else I will be well turned out tomorrow
> Still very nervous but just going to do my best. I will take deep breaths and really just be sincere. I really wish I got to find out tomorrow how I have done.....gotta wait till bloody June or July which will be like torture.
> Thanks for the advice folks  xx


Don't go in looking too conservative, they'll think you're a Tory and not let you in! 

Good luck for tomorrow Clair!


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 7, 2012)

tbf i don't reckon clair exactly exudes _conservative_ irl


----------



## yardbird (Mar 7, 2012)

Go knock 'em dead girl.

Oh and pics of suit please


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 7, 2012)

Be yourself and you'll breeze it... true story


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 7, 2012)

yardbird said:


> Go knock 'em dead girl.
> 
> Oh and pics of suit please


Terrible pic cos my phone cam is dying. But you get the rough idea


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 7, 2012)

Clair De Lune said:


> Terrible pic cos my phone cam is dying. But you get the rough idea


Look, we all know why your camera has a steamy lens!  

Looking good!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 7, 2012)

tidy Clair!


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 7, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Look, we all know why your camera has a steamy lens!
> 
> Looking good!


Fucking LOL...yeh


----------



## Edie (Mar 7, 2012)

Knock em dead mate x


----------



## Maggot (Mar 7, 2012)

Don't mention the naked thread!


----------



## yardbird (Mar 7, 2012)

One of these days someone will go for an interview and in the panel will be an urban lurker 



"Do I know you, you look familiar?"


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 7, 2012)

Good luck Clair xxx


----------



## Belushi (Mar 7, 2012)

Best of luck!


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 7, 2012)

Good luck!  Good mixture of suitiness and flashes of colour there.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 7, 2012)

Like the suit and what you're wearing with it, Clair.  Good luck, but I'm absolutely certain you'll make your own luck on the day.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 7, 2012)

pob lwc cariad  x


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 7, 2012)

Edie nailed it, but a few other points. 

Don't go in prosecuting the case against CDL in your head.
Counselling is a wide discipline with lots of diff possible destinations, so be bold about what your ticket is. It may be you are interested in bereavement, or relationships, disability, trauma etc, etc. it's all good so let them know your passion and who you want to help.
Be confident you can do the study and let them know. Don't go in saying you are worried about essays, perhaps you already write at a high standard for work, or elsewhere.

Bear in mind too that they do need to fill courses. They won't be looking to exclude anyone for minor reasons.

Best of luck now!


----------



## Red Cat (Mar 7, 2012)

Best of luck tomorrow clair. You're a strong, brave woman with passion, humour, 2 great kids, and a lot of life experience going for you and I hope they snap you up


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 8, 2012)

Well here I go  gulp

Thinking positive 

thanks all xx


----------



## Belushi (Mar 8, 2012)

Knock 'em dead Clair!


----------



## Voley (Mar 8, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Good luck, but I'm absolutely certain you'll make your own luck on the day.


Yep. You'll be ace, Clair.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 8, 2012)

Best of luck to you!


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 8, 2012)

Smash it Clair!!!! sending you good vibes xxx


----------



## ddraig (Mar 8, 2012)

they will love you and want you in their midst
all the best


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 8, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 8, 2012)

ddraig said:


> they will love you and want you in their midst


 
as do we all


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 8, 2012)

Well....I survived it  I didn't cry, I didn't puke and I didn't walk out of there thinking OH MAN I SCREWED IT UP  I think I said all that I went there to say so I have done my best. So for that fact and it doesn't matter what happens next...I am well proud of myself and am on a happy buzz 

The good news is that they aren't going to keep me waiting too long after all. I will find out in around a fortnight. Fingers well and truly crossed


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 8, 2012)

here too  x


----------



## ddraig (Mar 8, 2012)

sounds good
fortnight is a lonnnnng time but maybe not so in academic circles


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 8, 2012)

ddraig said:


> sounds good
> fortnight is a lonnnnng time but maybe not so in academic circles


well considering they told me I ould have to wait till June/July, two weeks feels like fuck all. That letter on my doormat is going to be the hardest letter I have ever opened!!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 8, 2012)

Fingers crossed


did you imagine any of them having a poo?


----------



## Voley (Mar 8, 2012)

Sounds good Clair. Everything crossed for you.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 22, 2012)

Still not heard back....but I saw my tutor yesterday and she said they had requested a reference off her which she was going to send that day.
*fingers crossed


----------



## peterkro (Mar 22, 2012)

If it comes up say you believe in helping people come to their own decisions and you believe counselling should be client centred and not strongly directive (I'm assuming you believe these things) also as others have said be confident and direct about your life experience and how this has led you into a position you'd like to help people and how you think your own experiences will be a big help with this.

Oh and good luck.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 22, 2012)

Good luck with waiting for the result. As you are happy with the way you performed then there is every reason to feel good. You will have to find some way of distracting yourself so that the fortnight wait is not so hard.


----------

